

Crypto-Patriarchy: The problem of Bitcoin's male domination - justincormack
http://suitpossum.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/crypto-patriarchy-problem-of-bitcoins.html

======
wanda
Not everything has to be a social network. If women want to get into
cryptocurrencies, they'll do it. If men can find out about bitcoin, I do not
see what is stopping women. I'm female and I had some bitcoins nearly 2 years
ago, but I didn't expect it to go anywhere. I am of course a single case, the
subject of my own anecdote, but all I am trying to explain that women are not
blind.

It should not come as a surprise. Women typically have better things to do.
Let's face it, even women that might be considered slightly "nerdy" (a word I
detest) like those in UX/web design are not going to think too much about
getting into bitcoin. They have cafés to attend, lunches to instagram and
"meetings" to postpone.

For bitcoin, considering the prevalence of actual money and credit cards from
daddy, you're looking at the small percentage of women that are like me:
mathematicians, computer scientists, professional programmers, and maybe at a
stretch economists, who actually have an interest in such things (not just
possible salaries) and have the time to dick around with bitcoin.

Now, as soon as I specified the math/compsci/quantfin/prog interests that
women would probably need to have to get into bitcoin, I eliminated a
significant portion of all women. How many women of the minority left under my
definition will want to get into cryptocurrencies?

Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe women of this generation are all programmers at heart
and just need a responsive, flat-ui website or a desperately passionate white
knight on a blogspot to help them realise their potential.

But I doubt it. All of these feminists/gender-rights people are nuts, trolls
or both.

~~~
detcader
"lunches to instagram" "credit cards from daddy"

yea I don't think you're a woman

------
truthtopower
that this article is written by a male is a sad testament of the fall of
Western civilization.

------
JackpotDen
a man writing to a bunch of men to get more women to materialise out of thin
air to do something.

Good luck. If you want women involved, post this to pinterest or other points
of female convergence.

------
olgeni
"Buzzword bingo!"

